# Looking for Latex Alternatives



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a couple of fairly nice latex props before I got married; however, I had to get rid of them due to my wife's SEVERE latex allergy. She actually had to be hospitalized for it once. 

She and I both love decorating for Halloween and want to start making our own props. Are there other materials that are suitable for this?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

What are you looking to make? It'll probably make a difference in the directions people point you. There are silicones, paper mache, all kinds of materials depending on the properties you're looking for.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Papier mache, paper clay, and monster mud are good choices.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I understand the issue with latex, it seems that a lot of people are allergic to it. When I was younger, I first started out making prosthetic applicances with gelatin instead of latex. Here is a link that will get you started with a better understanding of gelatin. It can be used instead of latex and after adding glycerin to it, it holds up better to wear and tear. The bloom (basically the strength of the gelatin), can be adjusted so it can be used as a one time application, or it can be treated to be used several times and have a year or two shelf life, sometimes even longer than that. I've also added a link to a video showing you gelatin prosthetics at work so it will help you better understand how gelatin is used. Good luck and best of health to you and your wife. 
http://www.sapsema.org/gelatin2.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/Using-gelatin-for-moulds-and-prosthetics/


----------



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!

We are wanting to build props that can stand up to some mild weather. 
Here is the look that we are going for:
(prop on top of arch)
















I looked up monster mud and it looks like it would be great except for the fact that it contains latex (5 parts drywall joint compound to 1 part latex paint).


----------



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure why I can't post an embedded image, so here is the link-->
DSC_3123 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

RasterPix said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> I looked up monster mud and it looks like it would be great except for the fact that it contains latex (5 parts drywall joint compound to 1 part latex paint).


What about substituting acrylic paint instead of the latex? I haven't played with monster mud yet so I don't know what that would do to the mix, but it's a thought.

**EDIT** Wikipedia says "latex paint" IS acrylic. And a few other sites have confirmed that.


> Water-based acrylic paints were subsequently sold as "latex" house paints, although acrylic dispersion uses no latex derived from a rubber tree.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....or instead of monster mud, use pvc as the skeleton for structure, mold the body out of chicken wire, then paper mache the whole thing like Roxie mentioned. Add some kind of polyurethane to protect the outside from moisture.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.smooth-on.com/ Check this silicone product out. I just talked to the guys at Performance Studios here in Nashville about it. It's awesome. I want to play with it.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

I seem to remember them discussing something like this on an episode of Face-Off. First season? I also spotted something the other day about the possibility of using white glue (Elmers?) as an alternative to latex. Don't remember where I saw it but I think it was on Pinterest.

As an alternative... have you ever considered getting rid of the wife?


----------



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

Mr Rhee said:


> I seem to remember them discussing something like this on an episode of Face-Off. First season? I also spotted something the other day about the possibility of using white glue (Elmers?) as an alternative to latex. Don't remember where I saw it but I think it was on Pinterest.
> 
> As an alternative... have you ever considered getting rid of the wife?


Interesting idea with the glue; however, it would probably be a tad costly for large pieces. As for the wife... she's a keeper. :lolkin:


----------



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

CrazedLemming said:


> What about substituting acrylic paint instead of the latex? I haven't played with monster mud yet so I don't know what that would do to the mix, but it's a thought.
> 
> **EDIT** Wikipedia says "latex paint" IS acrylic. And a few other sites have confirmed that.


Changing the paint type is a great idea! I am curious to see how it affects the mixture as well. I like the monster mud concept because it seems to lend itself to texturing. The price is right as well. 
I will have to investigate this option further.


----------



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> ....or instead of monster mud, use pvc as the skeleton for structure, mold the body out of chicken wire, then paper mache the whole thing like Roxie mentioned. Add some kind of polyurethane to protect the outside from moisture.


This is a sound idea. I would have to find how I would keep the poly from being glossy. I want the end result to have a matte/stone textured finish.


----------



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

katemsingleton said:


> http://www.smooth-on.com/ Check this silicone product out. I just talked to the guys at Performance Studios here in Nashville about it. It's awesome. I want to play with it.


Thanks for the link, Kate! *adds to bookmarks* That site is awesome for prop making materials.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

RasterPix said:


> This is a sound idea. I would have to find how I would keep the poly from being glossy. I want the end result to have a matte/stone textured finish.


Just select the proper poly. You should be able to find your favorite brand in *matte* or *satin* finish.


----------

